# Welche Mini-Distribution?



## udo_the_man (15. April 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich hab hier grad nen "neuen" Lappi bekommen und natürlich muss da linux drauf  
Auf meinem anderen Lappi hab ich Ubuntu laufen und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden. Jetzt kommt der Hacken bei diesem "neuen" Lappi. Es ist ein 400Mhz Intel Celeron Prozessor mit 192 MB Ram und ca 3,8 GB Platte   
Ich hab halt schonmal hier xubuntu draufgemacht, was an sich auch läuft. Das Problem ist, dass irgendwie schon mit der Standardinstallation über 2,5 GB da drauf sind und das ist auf jeden Fall zuviel. Will den natürlich nur für so typische Büroarbeiten benutzen bzw Internet. Java 1.6 muss also nicht drauf laufen  obwohl das vermutlich sogar klappen müsste.
Meine Frage ist halt, ob ihr eventl. eine andere Distribution empfiehlt, mit der ihr schon gute Erfahrungen gemacht habt oder mir einfach mal sagen könnte, wo ich den mein System auf jeden Fall noch abspecken könnte.
Wichtig zu erwähnen ist wohl noch, dass das Teil kein CD-Laufwerk besitzt und auch nicht von USB Bootbar ist also bleibt da wohl nur die Lan-Installation.
Eine andere Sache wäre noch, dass ich z.B schön des öfteren jetzt über Knoppix gelesen habe, was ja im Grunde genommen ideal dafür ist abaaa ich möchte dann doch schon gern eine Festplatteninstallation haben. 
Bin sicher, dass ihr da einige gute Tipps auf Lager habt. Also immer raus damit 

Schönen Abend noch

Gruß

Lukas


----------



## Helmut Klein (15. April 2008)

Hallo udo_the_man,

dein Vorhaben ließe sich mit einer Netzwerk-Installation von Debian einfach lösen.[1] Dadurch hättest du von einem minimal-System ausgehend die Möglichkeit den Rest deinen Bedürfnissen anzupassen. Empfehlenswert wäre hier ein Window-Manager wie Fluxbox statt einem überladenen Desktop-Environment wie sie Gnome oder KDE darstellen. Allerdings sollte man für Debian zumindest Grundkenntnisse im Umgang mit einem Linux-System mitbringen, da man ansonsten einen möglicherweise schwierigen Weg bis zum laufenden System hat.

Die zweite Variante wäre für dich, wo du es schon erwähnt hast, Knoppix auf deine Festplatte zu installieren, was ebenfalls möglich ist.[2]

Gruß, Helmut

[1] http://www.debian.org/distrib/netinst
[2] http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Category:Hard_drive_Installation


----------



## mattit-jah (15. April 2008)

Was ich so mit bekommen habe, soll auch ArchLinux + Fluxbox [1] sich sehr gut eignen.

[1] http://www.archlinux.de/


----------



## zeroize (16. April 2008)

Womit ich sehr gute Erfahrungen (auch als Live-System) gemacht habe ist DSL (Damn Small Linux) - lässt sich auch auf die Festplatte installieren und wenn es nur zum Surfen und Schreiben gedacht ist, ist es eine sehr schlanke Installation.


----------



## Dario Linsky (16. April 2008)

Hi,

mir wurde mal geraten, ArchLinux nicht für ältere Systeme (bei mir: P3/700MHz) zu benutzen, weil es Bleeding Edge ist.

Normalerweise würde ich dir auch eher zu Debian raten, da kann man eine Menge Platz und Leistung sparen. Aber vielleicht könnte eeeXubuntu ja für dich interessant sein? Das ist ja ein speziell auf die langsamere Hardware des EeePC (4 GB und Celeron 900, auf 630 MHz runtergetaktet) getrimmtes Xubuntu und läuft (zumindest auf dem EeePC) super. Dürfte aber eigentlich auch auf "normalen" PC-Systemen funktionieren.

Grüße, D.


----------



## mattit-jah (16. April 2008)

Prinzipiell kannst du jedes Linux nehmen.

Ich kenn' Leute die schwören auf Gentoo [1]. Andere auf Debian. Und wieder andere auf Slackware [2] und andere auf CentOs [3] und noch andere *g* auf CRUX [4] und konsorten.
Ich würd sagen, such dir eine Distribution aus mit der du am Besten klar kommst.

Ich, z.B. komm mit gentoo überhaupt nicht klar, liegt wohl auch an der langen Installation.
An Slackware trau ich mich nicht wirklich *g* usw.

Also, test einfach mal ein wenig 

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/
[2] http://slackware.com/
[3] http://centos.org/
[4] http://crux.nu/


----------



## udo_the_man (16. April 2008)

Nabend,

super! Vielen Dank für eure tollen  Tipps. Ich hab mich grad dazu entschlossen es mal mit Debian auszutesten. Hab den Rechner grad über PXE gebootet und jetzt hängt er direkt am Router um den Rest zu installieren.
Ich muss mal schaun, wie es wird. Da ich ja Ubuntu user bin, sollte ich mit Debian keine großen Probleme haben.
Falls es doch schei** sein sollte  werde ich einfach mal weitertesten.
Wünsch allen noch einen schönen Abend

Gruß

Lukas


----------

